# My Power Mac G5 not booting up



## anneslim (Jan 14, 2011)

When I try to boot the power mac g5 it is not booting, there is no chime sound. I remove all the memory & try to boot it up, no reponse, I put them in one by one but still no response. What can I do. I am thinking that OS should be re-install but if so, how do I get the CD rom drive to open?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Pull the side cover off, but leave the clear cover on and try turning it on again. Do any lights come on on the motherboard? DO any fans start spinning? If no, then I'd say the PSU is bad, and you'll need to have Apple check or replace it.


----------



## anneslim (Jan 14, 2011)

The only light that comes on is a red light on the board. Once I keep the plastic cover on, the the red light is not displayed but when I remove it then I can see the light. I think that it is the Led light. The fans are spinning you can hear it. But nothing else, the chime sound is not there, I can't boot from cd rom drive because when I press the eject key nothing happens & I can't go into safe mode.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The red light comes on because the plastic cover is missing. The G5 will not run if the plastic cover is not on because it is part of the cooling system. Next thing to try is a hard reset. Unplug everything, including the power from the G5 and then lay it on it's side. Remove both of the side cover and look under the RAM slots. There will be a small gray button, just push it once, there should be a slight click feel to it, and let go. Do not hold it down, or push it more than once. Now replace the covers, and plug it back in, and try turning it back on. If you still get nothing, it will need to get looked at by Apple.


----------



## Shi_Canada (Jan 4, 2011)

The Mac Pro G5 is on the vintage list of apple products already so the apple store staff might not be able to help you with the issue. Normally, when there is no chime but system has power, it's a indication that the Mail Logic Board is having some sort trouble will likely need to be replaced.


----------

